# Hill Country CCA Meeting w/ Captain Jay Watkins



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello, we would like to invite everyone to our first General Membership Meeting which is set for May 20th, at the Elks Lodge in New Braunfels. We are proud to announce that our speaker for the evening will be Captain Jay Watkins from Rockport, Texas. Jay has 34 years guiding experience on the Middle Texas Coast and is revered as one of the BEST teachers in the industry today. Jay's specialty is wade fishing with artificial lures & teaching clients about the whereâ€™s, whenâ€™s and why's of fishing. As if his plate was not full enough guiding 6 days a week, he also manages to write the very popular â€œLetâ€™s Ask the Proâ€ article in the Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine every month. The Hill Country Chapter will be selling raffle tickets throughout the evening for a guided trip with Jay. Be sure to get there early, grab a seat and be prepared to be entertained while learning a tip or two.

We have several vendors currently lined up for the evening so be sure to bring your checkbook. ForEverLast Fishing and Hunting Products http://www.foreverlastonline.com/ will be on hand with their quality line of fishing products. We are excited to welcome a new vendor for our guests to check out! G-Spot Services http://www.g-spotservices.com/home.html is a full line boat customization company that specialize in selling and installing marine LED lighting, custom audio components and just about anything else you can dream up to give your boat that one of a kind custom look. We are also pleased to welcome back Creative Eyewear with their complete line of Costa Del Mar https://www.costadelmar.com/home and Maui Jim http://www.mauijim.com/shop/en/us Sun Glasses at a members only discount. The Rust Game Place http://www.therustgameplace.com/ will also be joining us once again this year and will have plenty of goodies available. We are still trying to line up a couple more company's to set up with some products that our members would like to learn more about. If you know of a company or vendor that would be interested in setting up, please feel free to message me. All of the vendors will have their products available for purchase and have also graciously donated several door prizes for the evening.

The Family Fishing Tournament  http://www.ccatexas.org/chapters/inland/hill-country/ is set for June 7th! There will be tables set up for Tournament Sign Up, Membership Renewal and STAR entry. We will also have raffle ticket available for the 2014 Polaris Ranger Crew Cab, that one lucky winner will win at at our annual fundraising banquet on August 21, 2014. Tickets are $100 and only 300 tickets will be sold, so be sure to get yours before they sell out.  

Last but certainly not least, the Hill Country Chapter would like to encourage you to visit the Captain Tim Redden Cancer Fund Website, http://www.reddenstrong.com/ . Tim, a very good and long time friend of Captain Watkins, was diagnosed with kidney cancer in February. The HCCCA board of directors have come up with a way to help out and encourage everyone to come out to the meeting to help support Captain Redden and his family in this battle.

As always, our meetings are held at the Elks Lodge at 353 S. Seguin Ave. in New Braunfels, the doors open at 6pm and the speaker begins at 7pm. Food and beverages are available for purchase.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Hope to see a bunch of 2coolers tonight, doors open at 6.


----------

